# Plants liquid carbon will melt (complete list)



## AmoreShrimp (May 1, 2013)

Hey everyone,
I can't really find a list of plants that are not compatible with liquid carbon.
I have a bottle of "API CO2 BOOSTER" but I am scared to use it as I heard it will melt some plants.

I currently have 4 plant tanks with a mixture of these plants in them. Which ones don't work?

Hairgrass
Dwarf Hairgrass
Hygrophila Corymbosa Kompakt
Guppy Grass
Telanthera Cardinalis
Water wisteria
moneywort
Few differnet kinds of swords
Anubias Nana
Anubias Congensis
Anubias Afzelli
Anacharis
Narrow leaf java fern
windolev fern
water sprite
java moss
red wendtii
bronze wendtii
green cryptocorynes
caboma (carolina fanwort)
marimo balls
corkscrew vallis


I am looking for anyone who has killed a plant with liquid carbon to list what it was here so we can try to build a complete list of "No No plants" for liquid carbon. Also please let me know which of my plants are not good with liquid carbon.
Thanks!


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

AmoreShrimp said:


> Hey everyone,
> I can't really find a list of plants that are not compatible with liquid carbon.
> I have a bottle of "API CO2 BOOSTER" but I am scared to use it as I heard it will melt some plants.
> 
> ...


My java fern melted (was a big bush too) when I added API CO2 Booster. I was using double dose though due to an algae issue I was having. I thought I lost the whole thing but when I hacked away the dead sections, I saw new growth. I kept the rhizome intact and I'm seeing new growth.

The crypts might melt as well but will grow back, it's just its way of adjusting to the change.


----------



## trapperwolves (Nov 26, 2011)

I have had green cabomba and anacharis melt using Excel.


----------



## kseanm247 (Feb 13, 2013)

The only thing that melted in my tank was the Anacharis and I double dose Flourish Excel daily. The Itallian Vals melted a little but the new growth and runners were not affected.

All this stuff was fine:
Dwarf Hairgrass
Hygrophila Corymbosa 
Telanthera Cardinalis
Water wisteria
Brazilian Pennywort
Few differnet kinds of swords
Anubias Nana
Anacharis
java fern
java moss
cabomba red
Itialian vallis


----------



## Sharpchick (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't put it in any tanks with anacharis and vals after I lost a lot of stuff with each.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*CO2 Booster*

Hello Am...

The plants that can be affected are the primitive sort, like ferns, mosses and some species of Vallisneria. The chemical you want to be aware of is "Gluteraldehyde". If you start dosing half of what the instructions say and increase slowly, the sensitive plants should be fine.

B


----------

